# Preservative Free Pepperoni



## cutekid (Aug 5, 2004)

I am in search of a preservative free (BHT, BHA, TBHQ, Nitrite, Nitrates ect) Pepperoni. I know its not that great to eat processed foods like pepperoni but my family LOVES pizza atleast once or twice a month or so.

IF you guys know of any brands, and if they can be purchased online please let me know..my DS would love it.

Denise


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

Wellshire Farms has an all-beef pepperoni that is at least free of the nitrates/nitrites. It's probably free of the rest.


----------



## funkygranolamama (Aug 10, 2005)

We purchased some of the wellshire farms pepperoni type sticks on glutenfreemall.com. DD ate so many she got sick.


----------



## cutekid (Aug 5, 2004)

Thanks.

Denise


----------



## aradia (Dec 24, 2003)

Applegate Farms also makes a great tasting one.


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

We get the turkey pepperoni I think from Applegate farms and it was really good


----------



## crazydiamond (May 31, 2005)

We like the Applegate Farms brand too. Yummy!


----------

